# Newly diagnosed and OVERWHELMED



## Alynnle (Jun 26, 2015)

For years I have struggled with fatigue, achy joints, periodic swollen hands and feet, night sweats, constipation. I always just chalked it up to a poor diet or I needed to exercise. Six months ago, all hell literally broke loose. I was so achy everyday it took everything I had in me to get up and go about my normal activities, many days of missing work because I simply felt I just didn't have it in me. And that is not like me! I started having severe panic attacks. We all use the term 'I am having a panic attack', but I had no idea of the true meaning. I ended up in the emergency room twice in one week, convinced I was dying from an aneurysm or a heart attack...I had no idea what was going on with my body. I thought the ER doctor was a loon when he told me I was having a panic attack. He gave me a strong dose of Ativan to calm me down, and I was miraculously better. Then I felt as if I was going completely crazy and I HAD to pull myself together. The next several weeks I became very lightheaded and vision problems. I went to 3 different general doctors and they all told me 'Your bloodwork is normal, you have generized anxiety disorder and IBS, here are some pills'. I gave into the fact that I just had mental illness and that was causing my body to act so weird.
Months go by on these meds and there are no changes, except for abnormal periods and a constant sore throat. I took it upon myself to see my gynecologist, thinking maybe I had a serious hormonal imbalance. She was my godsend! She was the only Dr. That treated me as if I wasn't going crazy and thought we needed to dig deeper. She referred me to a neurologist, who had me tested for MS, Lupus and RA. All negative. I was as scared for them to tell me that nothing was wrong as I was for them to tell me they found something! I wanted answers! The following week, I got a call saying my thyroid antibodies were sky high and I needed to see an endocrinologist. I finally went last week and was diagnosed with Hashimotos, goiter and nodules on my thyroid. As crazy as this sounds, I was RELEIVED!! I can finally start my journey to feeling better and know why and what! 
He told me many hashi patients need to get completely off gluten, that that could be causing my achy and swollen joints. Have any of you had great success from this? And another question, do any of you have a dull ache in your face, right next to your ear lobe? I have had this off and on for about a year, and I didn't think about it being related until I left the endo! 
I apologize for the length of this, I just wanted to try this forum so I could actually talk to people who deal with this! I have felt like many of you in prior posts, like no one understands all these random things going on! I am 33 years old, I want to do everything I can in my power to feel good again!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

You have had a rough journey to be sure! Just thank goodness that you finally got diagnosed.

When you have time, we would like to see recent results and ranges for your thyroid tests and antibody tests.

Yes; for some, getting completely off gluten is a very very good idea. I have been gluten-free for over 20 years.

What med are you on for your thyroid and how much?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 'Your bloodwork is normal, you have generized anxiety disorder and IBS, here are some pills'.


I had the same thing said to me - I also experienced anxiety and had irregular periods.

My gyno at the time ordered the proper tests TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 and suggested I see an endo due to them being out of range high.

Start asking for copies of all labs run on you - keep a log to include lab, medication dosage and how you feel.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Alynnle (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. I just started on Synthroid 25 mcg 2 days ago. He is having me email him weekly to let him know how I am feeling and will increase dosage slowly. I go back to him on August 5. I haven't gotten any copies of my lab work, I will definitely start requesting those now! 
Andros, I went ahead and started the gluten free 3 days ago. I figured I would not know if it helped unless I did it. Being a lover of all things bread and noodles, these last few days have been rough. Lol I didn't realize how much of it I ate until I started this! Did you have inflammation problems and does the gluten free help this? 
Lovlkn, i read your history..once you were finally able to get your levels straight did your anxiety level off? I read so many of these posts saying that they don't ever feel better and that discourages me!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Lovlkn, i read your history..once you were finally able to get your levels straight did your anxiety level off? I read so many of these posts saying that they don't ever feel better and that discourages me!


Yes, my anxiety went away immediately after my thyroidectomy. I had some medication induced anxiety in the beginning while adjusting to Cytomel and only have occasional anxiety which is a signal that my labs have gone a bit higher than they should be for me.

I feel fantastic most days so I hope that gives you some comfort. A lot of folks feel great once they get dialed in on their medications. You need to remember - this is a board where people looking for help post so there are likely more people posting that have not yet found their ultimate dosage.

Keep the faith! We can help straighten things out with your help.

Lab results are of utmost importance to dial in the proper medications.


----------



## Kami (May 17, 2015)

We have a lot of the same symptoms, I also was just diagnosed & am completely overwhelmed too! I private messaged you  hang in there!


----------

